# Surfex, no nonsense, gt.....



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

What do people use for cleaning tyres....


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Used Surfex for the first time the other day, used at 1 to 10 through an IK Foamer on the medium nozzle, have to say the cleaning power was very good, instant brown residue bleeding from the tyre walls with zero agitation and after a quick brush over the rubber was squeaky clean.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Yeah just been watching a few vids. For cost and cleaning it's a no brainer.

Thanks.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Yeah...I must admit I'm now a convert, it wiped the floor with my other two favourites, Gyeon and AG Rebound.

Just watching another BH love fest from Jon, but you can't argue the products do work very well.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Yeah the auto foam cleaning is spot on. Not a snowy fun mess which i know is fun.. 

I am looking at a snow foam. Maybe the kkd blizzard. More so for ability and snowy fun lol.

Have you tried any?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm using AutoGlanz rebound and finding it very good - and can be diluted down for general cleaning.

I've also got some AG engine & machine cleaner (I think this what it's called) and that works well.

I've used XVC rubber cleaner and was very happy with it and will be getting some more shortly...


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Imprezaworks said:


> Yeah the auto foam cleaning is spot on. Not a snowy fun mess which i know is fun..
> 
> I am looking at a snow foam. Maybe the kkd blizzard. More so for ability and snowy fun lol.
> 
> Have you tried any?


KKD Blizzard Tutti Frutti is a fantastic product :thumb:

PH Neutral & a decent price.

Currently using this & Dodo Juice i Foam. I think KKD is just edging it on slightly better performance & almost half the price. Win, win :thumb::thumb:


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

No, not tried kkd...I have BHAF and I do like the no nonsense way it cleans the car, but my favourite is Gyeon Foam, it's the perfect balance between wet and foam.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

AndyQash said:


> I have BHAF and I do like the no nonsense way it cleans the car


Agreed :thumb:

I'm keeping BHAF for strip washes & cars that have zero protection & also use Autowash with this combo.

Still use BH products on my own cars, but a lot less than I use to.

Surfex- HD is still my go to APC, but noted that regular use can discolour exterior plastic trim & gloss black trim.

Still use for tyres, wheel arches & interiors with zero issues.

Never had any issues with korrosol, but in all fairness, it only gets used 1-2 times per year on the same car.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Buying some surfex hd and will put the tutti frutti on the list. Did look at that yesterday. Is there much between thr version, force etc.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Imprezaworks said:


> Buying some surfex hd and will put the tutti frutti on the list. Did look at that yesterday. Is there much between thr version, force etc.


The only thing I spotted not all are PH neutral, Tutti Frutti is :thumb:


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

If I was doing a decon wash I guess the other would be slightly better.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Imprezaworks said:


> If I was doing a decon wash I guess the other would be slightly better.


Yes :thumb:


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

May go with the force


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

To maintain some coatings & waxes, you need a PH neutral snow foam or car shampoo.

High or low PH will simply strip them.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Yeah I tend to use bh at a low %. Works well.


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

Agree with AndyQash. Surfex HD is defo the best. I use a standard pump sprayer with it and then give it a scrub. Comes up brilliant


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Was going to use garage therapy but can surfex cover more bases, I've used it before, and it's cheaper.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Imprezaworks said:


> Was going to use garage therapy but can surfex cover more bases, I've used it before, and it's cheaper.


I have Surfex pre mixed in a 5 litre pump sprayer at 5% at this is my go to for all exterior & interior needs.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

For cleaning tyres, Surfex is great. Heck, Surfex is great at cleaning full stop. However, I really rate Autoglym’s trade product called Acid Free Wheel Cleaner. Dilute it down 10:1 to 3:1 depending on the mess and it pulls the brown out of the tyres like a bottle of laxative.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Surfex HD on the tyres is ok.

I've used Adams Tyre and Rubber cleaner on the Porsche tyres, the rears especially were super brown.

They came up really well and I haven't scrubbed them in almost a year.
Tyre dressing went on really well after the Adams cleaner too.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Watched a video of the Adams vs the bh stuff. The adams didn't fair well and it's expensive?!?


----------



## RattyMcClelland (Mar 26, 2012)

Been using Surfex HD since 2007. Nothing I have tried betters it. Use it on everything, cooker, cars, patio. Lovely stuff.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Imprezaworks said:


> Watched a video of the Adams vs the bh stuff. The adams didn't fair well and it's expensive?!?


I have to admit I wouldn't buy any more
Too damned expensive!

500ml for something like a tenner and I can get 5l surfex for around £18 ?

I've resorted to using surfex for the daily and the mrs's Clio RS.

Never hurts to try something new, but I've written the Adams off due to the cost


----------

